# Nylon Choke Collar



## koda girl (Feb 15, 2010)

Has anyone used a Nylon Choke Collar and did you like it. We are taking a class and the trainer suggested this collar. Before I run out to buy it I would like to hear if anyone else likes or dislikes it. Plus I hear they are hard to find in Canada so I might have to head to the US to find one.









Thanks for any info.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I have 2 but I use them only as a safety with a prong or flat collar (so the dog can't get loose by slipping the collar) definately not by itself, it works like a choke chain and I don't use them.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

I use one when we walk. It's what we used in training and Scarlett knows a gentle tug means she is not obeying. It does work somewhat like a choke chain, except my understanding is that it immediately releases pressure when not being used for a correction. I rarely have to use it for correction, but when I do, she knows it. When we walk, it's more like she is off lead than on. There is no pressure or pulling on the collar.

When we do therapy work, I will not be able to use it at all. I have begun to start walking her with the flat buckle collar. We have some work to do, as I have depended on the training collar up until now. I will miss it.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I only use this type of collar for correction-type training. Not for regular use. I used it on my aggressive dog to choke him when he was visually locked onto someone/something. Not as a pull/jerk/pop correction. I had a pinch on him for his regular leash and then this with a tab on it.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

I use these and have used these for the past ten years for obedience training classes with every dog that I have had or trained. They are great for puppies and, for adults, they are nice as they don't give the noise that a metal choke collar does. 

If you want them, there are several on-line vendors for them.


----------



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I was using something similar except it was integrated into a leash, one long piece of nylon. The guys at my Shutzhund club said I should get a fursaver collar as these type of collars can tear hairs out from around the mane. I got my fur saver at rayallen.com


----------



## koda girl (Feb 15, 2010)

Well thanks so much for all your comments. I do plan to buy this type of collar and give it a try. 

FG167 You said, "Not as a pull/jerk/pop correction". Why did you say this. I believe what my trainer wants is to jerk this collar to the side when my dog gets fixated on another dog, she is dog reactive.

Again thanks so much everyone.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I have a couple of these and they're my "grab and slip on" collar when I need to grab a collar quick or have a simple collar that is real fast to take off or put on. I usually also have one in the car, in case I ever need to catch a loose dog.

If you Google "mountain choke collar", you'll come across many of these little rope chokes, in all sorts of colors and thicknesses, most for around $8 to $10 in price.

If you use this for regular walks and things, you can clip the lead to both rings, so it doesn't tighten up and choke the dog. (Just like you can with any other choke collar.) If you are using it for training, it should sit close to behind the ears (and be fitted/sized accordingly) and you'd correct with it like you would a regular choke.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

koda girl said:


> FG167 You said, "Not as a pull/jerk/pop correction". Why did you say this. I believe what my trainer wants is to jerk this collar to the side when my dog gets fixated on another dog, she is dog reactive.


I don't pop a tight fitting collar like that. If I am going to be giving pop corrections, I use a pinch. I just lifted Madix's front feet about 1-2 inches off the ground with the choke, very smooth and calm until he lost enough air to lose his focus on whatever he was reacting to. Losing air in that way calmed him down and once he settled, I'd let him down and we'd continue. The very first time, he spazzed out, but I waited calmly and the minute he decided to settle, I put him down. If I wanted to pop him for something, I'd use the pinch. I used the choke only when he was about to react/was reacting. My dog was reactive/aggressive to dogs and people. I personally doubt that a pop on that choke would've calmed him down at all...all dogs are different though. I used it to break his focus.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm surprised your trainer didn't suggest a prong collar. I've personally never worked with a dog reactive dog but a prong provides a much quicker and more effective correction. I've recently switched from a prong to a choke chain for AKC obedience ring trials and my dog definately behaves better on the prong. I have way more control, and it is much easier to correct him. A snap with the choke chain, unless right up against his chin, doesn't do nearly as much as the prong.

Is there any reason why you're worried about using metal collars? I tried using a chain martingale (the part around the neck is nylon) for a while, but he was just too driven for it to affect him. No matter how hard of a correction I would do, it wouldn't do anything, if he wanted to play, he wanted to play!


----------



## koda girl (Feb 15, 2010)

I do have a prong collar which I use all the time. I find it easier to control her with the prong on. The trainer said it is not good to pop/jerk when she is wearing a prong collar, he prefers the choke collar for that.

FG167 I also lift Koda with the prong on like you were saying, but I do worry about how deep those prongs can go in. She is very strong.

AbbyK9 Most times ordering from the US I need a US address or else it costs more in shipping than for the item I am buying. I live close to Massena, NY so I will look for one next time I am over there. Thanks,


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I have only used the one with the snap ring. Leerburg | Dominant Dog Collar™ 

How it works is there is less slack, so when a dog moves quickly, he gets the choke effect immediately. It has an instant effect and stops my dog in his tracks. I don't need it since I started doing clicker training.



koda girl said:


> I believe what my trainer wants is to jerk this collar to the side when my dog gets fixated on another dog, she is dog reactive.


I wish I would have seen this. You should get the Leerburg collar for this problem. No jerking is needed, the dog will correct himself, like I said above. 

BUT!

You really should look into the LAT game instead. I started using that game with a clicker in my agility class and my dog has changed dramatically!!

http://clickerleash.wordpress.com/2...itive-approach-to-dealing-with-reactive-dogs/

You don't want to try to fix fear based aggression with corrections. That's not going to make it better. Just saying. But you can use the collar as a safety net.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I don't really understand your trainer's methods. The way to correct with a prong collar is to snap/jerk and then release it. I've never heard of lifting the dog up with it. That's when they can really get hurt. I know you're dealing with a reactive dog and you're not supposed to snap them in order to fix that but something just seems off about your trainer's advice.


----------



## BeautifulChaos (Aug 15, 2011)

Just wanted to add in my 2cents.

First off, I never ever recommend a pinch collar to someone who is working with a reactive/aggressive dog. I am a believer that the pinch collar can be an effective tool, but have found that it can have the opposite effect when you use it on a dog who is acting aggressively. This is because if you have a dog that is engaged in another dog and you give your "pop" correction, you'll likely end up in with a fight. The pop combined witht the prongs feel a lot like a dog bite in the moment and can cause a reactive dog to "jack up" in a sense, often making the problem worse. Also, do NOT apply upward pressure with a pinch collar, doing so is not the appropriate use and could be dangerous.

I use a choke chain (or a nylon choke) for the reactive/aggressive dog. As was said before, I keep it high up behind the ears and when the dog goes into an aggressive state, upward pressure is applied. The idea is NOT to choke out the dog, but rather teach him a consequence. Think of it as a light switch - barking/raging pull up, as soon as it stops, release down.

I am also a believer in the LAT game.

I think it's a case by case basis. If your trainer thinks you should go with a nylon choke, then I would go with it and see if you like the results.

I also recommend doing as someone else mentioned - using the pinch for leash corrections and keeping the choke on with a tab for when you need it.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> AbbyK9 Most times ordering from the US I need a US address or else it costs more in shipping than for the item I am buying. I live close to Massena, NY so I will look for one next time I am over there. Thanks,


Have it sent to me and come pick it up.  I'm just north of Fort Drum.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I have found that my dog's reactivity was made worse by using collar corrections. I think she associated the other dog with the correction and while it may have suppressed the behavior at that moment, in the long run it made her more reactive instead of less. It escalated to where even pressure from a flat collar would cause her to react more quickly.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Chicagocanine said:


> I have found that my dog's reactivity was made worse by using collar corrections. I think she associated the other dog with the correction and while it may have suppressed the behavior at that moment, in the long run it made her more reactive instead of less. It escalated to where even pressure from a flat collar would cause her to react more quickly.


It's a training issue. You are supposed tp give a command first then correct if the dog does not obey in 1 second, this way the dog associates the correction to the command and not the distraction.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

A Nylon Slip I have always found useful for a reactive dog. Prong collars usually jump ramp up the dog rather than calming it since there is the pinch to the collar. The slip lead takes away the air when you lift up on it and can make for a much calmer correction. I used it like FG167 described.



FG167 said:


> I don't pop a tight fitting collar like that. If I am going to be giving pop corrections, I use a pinch. I just lifted Madix's front feet about 1-2 inches off the ground with the choke, very smooth and calm until he lost enough air to lose his focus on whatever he was reacting to. Losing air in that way calmed him down and once he settled, I'd let him down and we'd continue. The very first time, he spazzed out, but I waited calmly and the minute he decided to settle, I put him down. If I wanted to pop him for something, I'd use the pinch. I used the choke only when he was about to react/was reacting. My dog was reactive/aggressive to dogs and people. I personally doubt that a pop on that choke would've calmed him down at all...all dogs are different though. I used it to break his focus.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Packen said:


> It's a training issue. You are supposed tp give a command first then correct if the dog does not obey in 1 second, this way the dog associates the correction to the command and not the distraction.


Reactivity is generally not a result of training problems though, but is often based in fear, excitement or aggression and using collar corrections for that can make things worse instead of better.


----------

